# Staging Lot vs. Cancelled Customer



## Uber_Bob (Aug 27, 2015)

If I am in a staging lot at the airport and i get a customer... but the customer cancels after i leave the staging lot do i have to go back to the bottom of the line?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I would hope not. How long are the staging lines at LAX?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

My understanding is that for any queue areas that Uber maintains, if you are taken out of the queue for whatever reason, get a ping, leave to get lunch, etc... you go back on the end of the queue when you are available, not fair but that's how it is.


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber_Bob said:


> If I am in a staging lot at the airport and i get a customer... but the customer cancels after i leave the staging lot do i have to go back to the bottom of the line?


If you cancel...back of the line.

PAX cancel...you are still next up.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

Pretty much back at the bottom of the pack. Be careful when you get pings from the airport. They could be other Uber Drivers sending out false requests

It happened to me. Call before you leave the lot and talk to the passenger


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

If you get a cancel in a FIFO/staging area, you keep your place in line (the top).

Below is an e-mail we got from Uber here in Dallas about the new Love Field (one of our airports) pickup zones.



UpLyfting said:


> Thought this email from Uber was interesting. Im not legit enough to post links, so there is some stuff missing... t period uber period com slash lovefield
> 
> *Uber now departing from Love Field!*
> We are excited to announce that as of April 30, 2015 all Uber Partners are able to pick up riders at Dallas Love Field.
> ...


----------

